# Gestation days between insimination and delivery for frozen semen/surgical implant



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

That is a long title for the time between when the thawed semen is surgicaly implanted and the day of dilivery. I know that 63 days is the normal gestation for a natural breeding, but I would like to know how many days using frozen semen. I would appreciate knowing so I can better judge to plan when the whelping would take place, when to insist on a C-section due to the lives of the puppies etc. If you could give the days from personal experience I would greatly appreciate it and at a later date I will follow up with our own experience. Thanks in advance, Bill


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

My bitch just had a litter using frozen semen AI. 60 days from implant to 12 pups.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

59 days for me


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Not surgical but TCI. 

59 days x 5. 61 days yesterday via caesarian. 

Yesterday morning ultrasound suggested normal heatbeats, placentas etc. Drove home, two hours.Vet telephoned a couple of hours later, progesterone suggested whelping should have begun. 
Decided caesar. Two pups (already known due to last weeks puppy count radiograph)
Good luck. (Sorry any typos -keyboard sticky)


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

Due date is 63 days from ovulation regardless of the type of breeding, though obviously a bitch may actually whelp a day or two on either side of that.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Nicole said:


> Due date is 63 days from ovulation regardless of the type of breeding, though obviously a bitch may actually whelp a day or two on either side of that.


Yup!!!

Angie


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep x 3.

63 days from ovulation. Most implants are done 48 to 72 hr approx after ovulation. 

WRL


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank all of you all for your replies. Our experience has been: the vet determines when the LH surge occurs, sends a blood sample to Cornel for an RIA test, and that determines the date and time of the surgical implantation. The pups arrive 59 to 60 days later ( usually starting around 10 to 11 PM) that's what makes these "all nighters" so much fun. Guess I will have to try one or two more just for fun.

Thanks again for all the replies, Bill


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Not to argue....But I was told by my Repo vet that if we don't have Pups by the 59 day of a surgical we have major problems. Whelped on day 58.


----------



## dogdaddy (Jul 19, 2009)

65 days from the surge or 63 from ovulation. Implants are done usually on day 5 after the surge but this assumes the surge/ovulation/ maturation of the eggs all occur normally. Pups can come 4 days +/- the projected due date without issues. Had a litter come 6 days late without issue once. Progesterone will spike during ovulation and continue to rise until it levels off and stays high for the entire pregnancy. If it does not stay high the litter will be lost. Females can have a split heat with a false surge which is why testing should continue all the way until the implant. I had a female AI'd(side by side) several years ago 5 days after the surge and then got a tie with the same male two weeks later. The litter was born 63 days after the tie. I am fortunate to have access to RIA progesterone testing in house and only $18 per test/sample. We use smears to confirm the second half of the cycle to be sure the eggs are ripe. I have used progesterone to confirm ovulation after ultra sound revealed no pups at 30 days post implant. If it had not been high we would have known ovulation did not occur. Murphy's Law always applies.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Jason Brion said:


> Not to argue....But I was told by my Repo vet that if we don't have Pups by the 59 day of a surgical we have major problems. Whelped on day 58.


There are no absolutes..especially with animals, and especially, especially when it comes to reproduction.


----------



## Bigdaddysfishn (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey Erik, how are those little pigs? Did you have any runts? Just wondering and what is your opinion on them? Some of mine get to go home next weekend!  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------

